# NAB 2017 April 22-27, 2017



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

In conjunction with the National Association of Radio and TV Broadcasters trade show, (NAB) the convention also host's educational seminars called the Broadcast Engineering and Information Technology Conference (BEITC).

I presented a paper on the new HDR TV System and it was accepted and added to the technical sessions schedule. I was also selected to be the presenter. 

Here's the my session information:
The New UHD, HDR, BT2020 Color Gamut, 10-bit Displays and EOTF TV System

Presented by Robert Zohn

Thursday. April 27| 11:00 AM - 11:30 AM | Room N258

Here's the link to my session and here's the Bio on me they posted.

This is my second time speaking at NAB in the 30 years I have attended the NAB's annual convention. 

Hope to some HTS members can attend my class!


----------

